# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  حل سوال در متلب

## sina montazeri

چیجوری  برنامه ای بنویسم که برای یک آرایه بیشترین عددی ک تکرار شده رو به من بده؟

----------


## Mary@m

حلقه نویسی

----------

